# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Heftige Nebenwirkungen bei Trenantone

## Henry K.

Hallo,
 wegen ganz heftiger Probleme mit den Nebenwirkungen der Trenantonespritzen, über die ich auch nicht ansatzweise ausreichend aufgeklärt wurde, brauche ich dringend Rat von betroffener dritter Seite, da mein Vertrauen zum behandelnden Arzt sich inzwischen in Grenzen hält.
 Zur Vorgeschichte: Januar 2008 Radikalektomie der Prostata, im Alter von 60 Jahren, Operation gut verkraftet, auf eine Reha konnte ich verzichten; in den folgenden 4  Jahren stieg der PSAwert von 0,0 auf 0,3 an, was den behandelnden Arzt veranlasste, eine Strahlentherapie zu verordnen (Frühjahr 2012); entgegen aller Erwartung stieg der PSAwert im Laufe des Jahres 2012 auf 0,4 an, der behandelnde Arzt ist der Ansicht, dass der PSAwert im Blick auf mein Alter unter der Nachweisgrenze sein muss und schlug dann den therapeutischen Einsatz der genannten Dreimonatsspritze als eine auf zwei Jahre angelegte Behandlung vor.
 Bereits nach der ersten Spritze war der PSAwert unter der Nachweisgrenze, die Nebenwirkungen der beiden folgenden Spritzen steigerten sich von anfänglichen Hitzewallungen über heftige Gewichtszunahme, Muskelerschlaffung, Antriebsschwäche bis hin zu heftigen depressiven Episoden, die jede Form von Lebensqualität zunichte machen, sodass ich den geplanten weiteren Einsatz dieses Präparates verweigern werde.
 Bisher wurde mir ärztlicherseits nur Salbeitee und Schüßlersalz ferrum phosphoricum angeboten  Kommentar bezüglich Effizienz erübrigt sich.
 Weiß hier im Forum jemand Rat, was nach dem Abbruch der Spritzentherapie passieren könnte?
 Dafür wäre ich sehr dankbar, da ich nicht mehr weiter weiß.
 Henry K.

----------


## Urologe

Ich würde auch zunächst konsequenter Weise die Hormontherapie absetzen (wie war der Testosteronwert und das LH?), 
um dann bei PSA um die 0.8 mit einer F18-Cholin-PET/CT den Herd zu suchen.
Sollte sich dann ein Lymphknoten als Ursache finden wäre auch eine Nach-OP zu erwägen um eine weitere Hormontherapie
zu vermeiden.
Sie könnten auch Dutasterid (Avodart) in der Zwischenzeit nehmen mit 2 Effekten:
1. verlangsamen des Verlaufes
2. reaktiv schnellerer Anstieg des Testosteron

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Henry,

fs schrieb und hier möchte ich etwas zu bedenken geben auf die Bildgebung der F18/PET/Colin/CT




> Ich würde auch zunächst konsequenter Weise die Hormontherapie absetzen (wie war der Testosteronwert und das LH?), 
>  um dann bei PSA um die 0.8 mit einer F18-Cholin-PET/CT den Herd zu suchen.
>  Sollte sich dann ein Lymphknoten als Ursache finden wäre auch eine Nach-OP zu erwägen um eine weitere Hormontherapie
>  zu vermeiden.
>  Sie könnten auch Dutasterid (Avodart) in der Zwischenzeit nehmen mit 2 Effekten:
>  1. verlangsamen des Verlaufes
>  2. reaktiv schnellerer Anstieg des Testosteron


Die Bildgebung dürfte bei dem niedrigen PSA schwierig sein.
Ein FDG/Pet könnte in dem PSA Bereich evtl. eine bessere Darstellung geben.

Die Krux immer die gleiche, sichere Bildgebung im erhöhten PSA Bereich und verminderte Chancen einer RT.
Inwieweit die Verlangsamung des PSA durch Avodart auch Auswirkung auf die Bildgebung haben könnte, werde ich demnächst bei meiner F18 erfragen.
Aber wahrscheinlich wird es wie immer sein, auf die Erfahrung des Mannes/Frau hinter dem Schirm kommt es an.

Ich begrüsse es sehr, verehrter Herr Dr. Schulenburg, dass Sie sich hier wieder öfter einbringen.

Freundliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------

